# Something other than mustard



## 1chaos52 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I asked this question in someone else's thread and did get one response, but I thought I would put out a general question in my own thread instead of hijacking someone elses. 

I have the unfortunate experience of being allergic tto mustard seeds, so using mustard, dry or wet, in cooking is not something I can do. I have read a lot that people will coat things like pork shoulder in mustard so that a dry rub will adhere better. I guess I am looking for some kind of alternative to mustard and seeing if any of you have any experience using something else. 

Just ordered my GOSM Big Block and hoping to have it soon. It has been a long winter without smoking and am looking forward to trying some new things. My ECB will probably be going into retirement.

Anyway, thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 23, 2008)

Try it without anything first.  More often than not enough rub will stick to get good results (I don't use mustard) as long as the butt is not frozen.  If you are still looking for something to act as a binder, give the butt a spray with some juice prior to putting on the rub anything to give a little stickiness for the rub to grab on to.


----------



## placebo (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't use mustard either. I rinse them first then pat them dry with good quality paper towels and have NO problem getting the rub to adhere to the meat. Vacuum pack and set in the fridge for a day and the rub penetrates the meat very well imo. I'm not knocking the mustard method, its just another step that I personally don't find necessary.


----------



## blacklab (Apr 23, 2008)

X 2
Since it adds no flavor I haven't tried it though I thought about it a couple times 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## richtee (Apr 23, 2008)

You could try a soy/flour or just water/flour mix for a base. But usually the rub sticks just fine. The particulate matter in the mustard helps also with the bark, as would the flour.


----------



## smoke_chef (Apr 23, 2008)

I wonder if Katchup would work?


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 23, 2008)

Although I've never tried it, some use mayo on chicken. I'm sure it would serve the same purpose on other meats as well. If you're after a heavier bark spritz with juice and sprinkle more rub on, try switching flavors of rub especially if your original was a bit heavy on salt. It adds flavor dimensions with the bark.


----------



## flash (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## richtee (Apr 23, 2008)

Catsup prolly would, but there would be a distinct sweet flavor to it no doubt. I'd be concerned with burning 'cause of the sugar. If yer into that, might be worth a shot.


----------



## goat (Apr 23, 2008)

Catsup would be my last choice.  Try Worcestershire.


----------



## davenh (Apr 23, 2008)

How about a rub down first with some evoo or a spray of pam. Apply you rub and spray it again. It would stick and maybe help with some crispy bark.


----------



## 1chaos52 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have not had too much trouble getting the rub to adhere, but it is a little difficult sometimes if you have to move what you are cooking and just wondering what the difference would be. I might try the water and flour or soy and flour thing to see how the bark comes out, or might even try the evoo or pam thing. I even have an can of evoo pam I could try. I agree that ketchup (or however you want to spell it) would probably burn since it is generally loaded with sugar.

Thanks for all of the suggestions, now just wish me luck in getting my smoker soo and undamaged. I ordered the GOSM from epod2000 originally but they then told me it was a 4-8 week back order, so I decided to try from Home Depot.

DaveNH, I am going to come find you if my smoker doesn't show up soon. I need some good food.


----------



## stacks (Apr 23, 2008)

Seems like I read somewhere, that besides adding to the bark, the vinegar in mustard gets into the meat and acts almost like a "pre-cooker".  There was a lot of mumbo jumbo about the breakdown of tissue etc.  I recall that almost any binder with a vinegar base works well with pork.  If this is the case maybe a light spritz with apple cider vinegar or something of that nature?  I've done butts and ribs with and without mustard and never could tell the difference in taste but I could tell the difference in the bark.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been using heinz 57 sauce lately instead of mustard.  Gives a really nice flavor to all things pork and beef.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 23, 2008)

Ironically, every home made recipe I've seen for Heinz 57 has yellow mustard in it.  As well as a great deal of vinegar, which I think has more to do with the cooking process than anything else.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Apr 23, 2008)

*Personally, I take the meat out of the fridge and sprinkle a heavy coat of rub on any area of meat that I can reach, then I let it sit for about 15 minutes, moisture wicks up out of the meat and binds the rub to the meat very well, then I roll the meat and finish coating with rub, again, I let the meat sit for 15 minutes, then I wrap it in plastic wrap and put it back in the fridge for 24 hrs. Works for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## meowey (Apr 23, 2008)

I just put my rub on, and let it sit overnight wrapped in plastic wrap in the fridge.  The rub sticks just fine.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## capt dan (Apr 23, 2008)

amen on that brother!

Used to do the mustard thing, not worth the mess in my opinion.Done butts with and without right next to each other, when they were done, no difference I could tell in bark formation or taste. Thats just me though!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 23, 2008)

what he said^ works for me too


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I haven't ever discussed this because I really want to try it someday.  Horseradish.  

Not the high powered stuff that vets use to clear the sinuses of sick horses, but the wimpy stuff that Kraft makes.  

Personally, a pulled pork sandwich with BBQ sauce and horseradish and pickles can't be beat.  I figured I would skip the middle man and run the butt with the HR.  

I am going to be cooking up 30 pounds of butt in May.  I plan on rubbing one down with mustard and another with horseradish and seeing what difference I can taste.

In the meantime, try it and let me know what you find.


----------



## richtee (Apr 24, 2008)

I have tried it AJ...it kinda gets lost like the mustard flavor. A TINY bit was in the bark... but these LOOOONG cook times really break pungent flavors down. Even a good red pepper rub gets waaay tame. Wasabi?  LOL!


----------

